# Vintners Harvest Fruit Wine Making Bases Stabalize



## bmorosco (Dec 12, 2006)

Just wondering I have the directions below...Step 9 is there a way to speed this step up can I add potassium sorbate an use a clearing agent then? Or when could I use one??? I know the process I should be patient I am just looking at it because we do it with our kit wines why cant we do it with fruit wines...??? *I Did step 8 tonight....*
<DIV align=center>
<DIV align=center>*Vintners Harvest Fruit Wine Making Bases* 


*WINEMAKING PROCESS:* 

The following process is to be used in conjunction with the recipes that appear on each can of Vintner's Harvest products. The recipes may vary slightly with each product. 




<LI>Sanitize all equipment and utensils with bisulphite solution. 
(See note at end of directions for making a bisulphite solution). 
<LI>Put straining bag in fermenter, add fruit and tie off bag. Except Apple and Elderberry that have no fruit pieces. 
<LI>Add all ingredients as directed on can label, excluding those with an "*” which will be added later. Add solution of sodium bisulphite (not powder form) and stir well to make sure sugar is dissolved. 
<LI>Cover with a damp cloth or fine mesh fabric and let sit over night to allow So2 to be released. 
<LI>Sprinkle yeast on top of must. Temperature should be between 70-80° F. 
<LI>Next day, gently stir top half of "must" mindful not to stir sediment at bottom. Repeat daily until specific gravity lowers to 1.040 (4 or 5 days). 
<LI>When gravity reads 1.040, remove bag of fruit. Press and strain juice from pulp and discard pulp. Rack "must" into secondary vessel, top up with water to minimize air space. Attach fermentation lock. 
<LI>Rack wine again (3 to 4 weeks) when gravity reads 1.010 to 1.000. Add 1 tsp. bisulphite solution per gallon of must.* 
<LI>After wine is clear (2 or 3 months) stabilize with potassium sorbate to prevent renewed fermentation, sweeten to taste if too dry. Enhance flavor and aroma with natural fruit flavor at this time if desired. Bottle. 
<LI>Wine can be consumed at this point but will benefit with aging of 6 months to one year. </LI>
*Edited by: bmorosco *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2006)

Is the SG stable? Are you going to sweeten? I do not clarify until I'm
done sweetening just in case it clouds up. This sometimes happens. If
the SG has been stable for a week and your not going to sweeten then I
guess you could.


----------



## paubin (Dec 14, 2006)

You would be well advised to let your wine take it's time. I usually let my fruit wines sit for 6 months before I even think about stabilizing or back-sweetening. I also wait a week or so after stabilizing to back-sweeten. Using a sugar solution to sweeten shouldn't cause any clouding although sweetening with fruit may if the juice contains any pectin.


Pete


----------



## smurfe (Dec 14, 2006)

As stated, please let the wine do its thing, in it's own time. Fruit wines take longer than kit wines and are not as predictable as the kit wine. There is no way to say that in "x" amount of time you will do this or do that. It is not uncommon for a fruit wine to take a year before it hits the bottle. These wines won't take that long, but will take a few months till bottling. Just be patient and it will all be good in the long run








Smurfe


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok with that in mind it says after it clears to stabalize but should I first rack off the clear juice...Im sure this sounds stupid but I had to ask....Rack off the clear juice then stabalize???


----------



## paubin (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, rack it then stabilize. Give your wine a week or two after you stabilize to be sure fermentation has stopped and then sweeten and bottle, or just bottle if not back-sweetening. I know....it sure is hard to wait sometimes but it is for the best.


Pete


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 18, 2006)

Do you use one or two cans of Vintners Harvest Fruit Base for a 5 gallon batch????


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 18, 2006)

This is my first fruit base so I went with one can for the 5 gallon batch..I will see how this comes out...One more question what do you use to sweeten?? Another newbie question...well semi newbie...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2006)

I sometimes use the wine conditioner but mostly reduced juices. Others make a sugar syrup from sugar and water.


----------



## paubin (Dec 18, 2006)

If you use reduced juices avoid using those that contain pectins, ie. apple, peach, ect... I am thinking about experimenting with reduced juices and treating them with pectin enzyme first then filtering them before adding to my wines but haven't tryed yet. The safest way is to use a sugar syrup, especially on white, light colored wines. I have never used a conditioner so I couldn't tell you how they affect the taste and have heard good and bad things about them.


Pete


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I ordered conditioner and some other stuff from george!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 27, 2006)

I got some Vintners Harvest Fruit Bases and will be mixing them up as soon as I get a carboy freed up.

My question



or two.

I plan on making them in 5 gallon recipes and adding 2 bottles of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate to each batch...and maybe use some Old Orchard fruit juice [64oz bottles] of the same flavor as part of the water...would this beef up the body enough in the 5 gallons?????

Also...I see on the can they list Red Star Primier Cuvée [Saccharomyces Bayanus] as their yeast of choice...Is this what you all use????I have some Lalvin EC-118 on hand, think it is the same yeast????

I had thought of using a Red Star Montrachet [Saccharomyces Cerevisiae] or Lalvin RC 212 which also appears to be the same strain....What are your thoughts on that???

I have never made a wine kit or a wine out of fruit bases, so don't want to screw it up...will be awhile before I start...


----------



## bj4271 (Dec 27, 2006)

NW,


I did a Vintner's Harvewt blueberry. Made a full 6 gal batch &amp; it's wonderful. We always drank the wine as soon as I mad it; but I didn't like this one so I used some of it to top up other batches &amp; put 5 gal in a carboy in a back room for 3-4 month. Wow is it great now! I broke some out for the holidays &amp; find relatives have resorted to stealing bottles.


It must be good.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi NW, knowing that you love bone dry wines I would sick with the Cuvee
or 1118 just in case. I believe Lalvin or Red Star yeasts are like the
same thing just from different companies with a maybe a few specialized
exceptions. I trhink adding those to the product will be fine. Which
ones did you get as I know at least 1 calls for a welches concentrate
to add body.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 27, 2006)

I got a Blackberry and a Black Currant...I kind of want to make them the same style, red and dry.

I noticed the Blackberry said to pour the base into a straining bag, so will do that...the Black Currant seems more watery in the can and didn't mention the straining bags.

I am going to a larger town and will go to the Super Target [Tar-jey] and other mega grocery stores and see if they carry the Black Currant juice from Old Orchard...I see that their Blackberry is usually a mix.Do you think these added juices are necessary when adding 2 bottles of Red Grape Concentrate???Or will just the concentrate add enough body to make a full 5 gallons???


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

There is no fruit in the Black Currant as there are in most the others.
No need for a straining with that one. I'm afraid to answer it as I
loved it as a 6 gallon batch without adding any juice to it but I
wouldnt want you to be dissapointed so I guess I will tell you to add
it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 27, 2006)

Wade...Thanks for the input...maybe I will just go with the 2 bottles of Red Grape Concentrate and no added fruit juices...and see how that works out on a 5 gallon batch....can always change the next batch a bit....there is always a next batch isn't there????

Waldo had mentioned once to use 2 cans...so I wondered about not having enough flavor.

Guess much to do about winemaking is to follow your own instincts and go along with recipes and ingredients that you have used in the past...I have a couple weeks to think and plan...just very anxious to try something new....I can almost taste it already.Thanks again.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 27, 2006)

bj4271 said:


> NW,
> 
> I did a Vintner's Harvest blueberry.  Made a full 6 gal batch & it's wonderful.  We always drank the wine as soon as I mad it; but I didn't like this one so I used some of it to top up other batches & put 5 gal in a carboy in a back room for 3-4 month.  Wow is it great now!  I broke some out for the holidays & find relatives have resorted to stealing bottles.
> 
> It must be good.



bj....Blueberry is going to be my next one. 

I have picked blueberries and blackberries for our wines in the past....Then we moved and now have to call friends for picking dates..... drive half way across the state.....hate battling the deer flies, mosquitoes, wood ticks and fire ants...then you run the risk of getting lost in State Land and Forrest Companies land...so...think the Vintners Harvest Wine Bases are a good value for the fruits that I can't grow....or have to wait years to reap a harvest...So...hope these work out.Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

Waldo made the three gallon recipe but turned it into a 6 gallon batch
using 2 cans. They have a 3 and a 5 gallon recipe on each can. I am on
a tight budget lately so I stretched it out and my wife and I loved it
and so did Waldo so I use it on all until 1 fails to please me. I have
bottled the Cranberry and it was alright at bottling. It did not bulk
age very long, my wife kept hovering over and wanted a bottle to try so
I bottled this 1 early. I have to let this one do some good time in the
bottle. Still have the Cherry and Raspberry going and these 2 arent
coming out early. The 2nd batch of Black Currant has been bulk aging
for about 4 months now. 2 months longer than the first batch that came
out awesome. My wife is starting to itch for that one now but I'm
holding out on her.


----------



## bj4271 (Dec 28, 2006)

NW


I liked the blueberry so much, I planted some blueberry bushes a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 28, 2006)

bj4271 said:


> NW
> 
> I liked the blueberry so much, I planted some blueberry bushes a couple of weeks ago.



Sounds like a good idea to plant some Blueberries. Our soils have a very high PH [7+] so I will have to add a lot of peat moss and feed the plants with acid.I will also have to mulch with straw in winter. The wild ones don't produce well after a winter with little snow and very cold temps...If we have severe winters they will only produce on what was below the snow.

I am trying to find a hardy Blackberry variety. The wild Blackberries also don't produce good every year, when we had them growing on our old place some years they were just loaded, other years they were baren...we never figured out their M.O....but think they bloomed real early and had the blossoms frosted. I use to make Blackberry jelly and pancake syrup...wish I would have been making wine at that time....then I would have dug up some plants when we moved....

Now I search for wild berries around here and buy the Vintners Harvest Wine Bases...One thing about buying the fruit bases...you get a 'bumper-crop' with every order.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2006)

NW
Do you have white pine trees nearby? If so rake up the needles and mulch with them aroung the blueberries. They are naturally very high in acid.Podzolic soils typically found with the pine are very low acid soils(pH4.5-5.5) and the trees contribute to that. Around here the best wild blueberries grow in the pine barrens where the trees are thinner due to poor soil or fires.


----------



## bj4271 (Dec 28, 2006)

NW


I planted them in large pots. 1/3 peat, 1/3 pine bark mulch, 1/3 topsoil.


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 28, 2006)

My wife's Grandfather has been after me to make him some elderberry wine so we drove over to the local wine shop yesterday and picked up acan of theVinter's Harvest Elderberry. I'm going to make it up in a 3-gallon batch. I've never tried the Vinter's Harvest before.


----------



## bj4271 (Dec 28, 2006)

NW,


I was just looking at your pix &amp; info on the steam juicers from last year. I just got (lots of arm twisting) a Back to Basics steam juicer for Christmas. Now all I need is my orchard to start producing.


When you stored the juice, did you use canning jars exclusively? Did you freeze it? I was thinking about using left over juice bottles (plastic) from the 64oz bottles I've been using for wine from juice &amp; freezing them. Did I read somwhere that the juice from the steamer doesn't expand noticeably when freezing?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 28, 2006)

bj...I put my steaming hot juices into hot sterilized mason jars and sealed them.....I think you could freeze the juice too, if you have space....don't think it would hurt anything.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 28, 2006)

appleman said:


> NW
> Do you have white pine trees nearby? If so rake up the needles and mulch with them aroung the blueberries. They are naturally very high in acid.Podzolic soils typically found with the pine are very low acid soils(pH4.5-5.5) and the trees contribute to that. Around here the best wild blueberries grow in the pine barrens where the trees are thinner due to poor soil or fires.



Where we use to live was many pine forests...the wild blueberries grew in evergreen plantations owned by the paper companies...everyone picked berries in there.
Up here on the prairies pines don't do real well, too high a PH, tho we had planted 2000 Norway Pines in 1999, they were doing pretty good, got about 4 feet tall...then...a couple winters ago my hubby left some corn along a nearby field to feed the deer...they moved in to that shelter belt and killed about 1500 of those trees that winter...The deer will walk miles to eat a White Pine, those are their favorites.
We have planted another 100 Norway Pines in a shelter belt in front of the house, those are doing well because they are so close to the house. We have some large spruce trees in our yard and see some spruce trees in the natural forests around here, those and red oaks are pretty deer resistant, but grow so slowly.
I went to a garden meeting on growing blueberries, the Professor said to dig a big hole for each plant and put a bushel of peat moss in the hole...guess I will try to do that someday...I need to make more gardens and have a 'wine garden'.


----------

